# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Ο Νόμος 3037 ξαναχτυπά!!!

## Somnius

Από το editorial του gamecity.gr
[list]
...


Πριν λοιπόν, προχωρήσω στα παιχνίδια που με απασχόλησαν όλο αυτό τον καιρό, πιστεύω πως πρέπει να ομολογήσω την απέχθεια καθώς και τον προβληματισμό μου, σχετικά με τον νόμο 3037 ενάντια στα Internet Caf

----------


## papashark

Oι φωνές ενώ είναι εύκολες, συνήθως δεν έχουν το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, ενώ κουράζουν όλες τις πλευρές πολύ γρήγορα.

Υπάρχουν τα διοικητικά δικαστήρια, όπου μπορείς να προσβάλεις όποιον νόμο θες, και πολύ σύντομα βγάζουν ισχυρές αποφάσεις.

Τους πας, κερδίζεις, τελειώνεις.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν το κυνηγάνε δικαστικός το θέμα, με 1-2Κ το πολύ θα έχουν καθαρίσει, από 10€ να βάλουν 200 μαγαζιά, τα μαζέψανε....

----------


## Somnius

Τι να πω ρε γαμώτο.. δεν ξέρω γιατί το συνεχίζουν.. 

για την φασαρία και μόνο? δεν ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει διαφορά..

Πρέπει αναγκαστικά να την φάνε από άλλη χώρη για να βάλουν μυαλό..?

τι να πω.. τι να πω.. δεν μπορώ να το εκφράσω.. θέλουν ξύλο..!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Καμιά φορά συμφέρει περισσότερο η κατάσταση να είναι κουλουβάχατα, να κινείτε στο όριο της συνταγματικότητας, να τρώμε διεθνή πρόστιμα (βλέπε εισαγωγές μεταχειρισμένων ΙΧ, υπόθεση Κουρουπητός), παρά να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά.

Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχουν τον σωστό μηχανισμό να ελέγχουν ποιά PC τρέχουν παράνομο τζόγο, οπότε τα απαγορεύουν όλα.

Το πρόβλημα εκεί είναι να μην πέσεις στον όργανο βλακείας και σε πάει μέσα γιατί παίζεις σκάκι....

----------


## Somnius

> ...
> Το πρόβλημα εκεί είναι να μην πέσεις στον όργανο βλακείας και σε πάει μέσα γιατί παίζεις σκάκι....


Οκ.. τότε θα το δοκιμάσω με ένα κινητό που έχω και είναι πατάτα με μια παλιά sim που δεν λειτουργεί και θα το βγάζω και θα παίζω φιδάκι μπροστά τους και θα τους μιλάω για τον 3037 να δω θα μου το κατασχέσουν..?

Λες?? πλάκα δεν θα έχει..?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## special

τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι φιδακι σε κινητοοοοοοοοοοοοοο,Αστυφυλαξ κατασχεσε το κινητο,τα δακτυλα που ακουμπαγαν το κινητο και κανε μυνηση στον ιδιοκτητη τον δακτυλων,αμα αθωωθει του τα επιστεφουμε........
....τι πρεπει να τα κοψει,ζωο ε ζωο κατασχεσε ολη την παλαμη.........
....τι παλι;δεν γινετε,αντιστεκετε ο somnius,γρηγορα μυνηση για αντισταση κατα της αρχης να τελειωνουμε.........α και γιατι δεν φορας κρανος somnius ΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!


στην θεση σου θα προσεχα somnius,για φαντασου να το κανεις και να εισαι και σε Internet Cafe σε βλεπω σε υπογειο για ανακρισης  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

θυμηθειτε το νομο που καταργουσε τα ηλεκτρονικα παιχνιδια arcade,που βγηκε αντισυνταγματικος απο την ευρωπαικη ενωση αλλα ποτε οι αχρειοι εδω δεν το ανεσυραν....και αντε να ξαναπαιξεις μεταλ σλαγκ....

----------

